

Child geniuses: What happens when they grow up? - MikeCapone
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/may/15/child-geniuses-prodigies

======
tokenadult
"an IQ that is, at 160, the same as Stephen Hawking's"

[citation needed]

I'm not so sure that there is an attested IQ figure for Stephen Hawking, based
on this interview with him:

"What is your I.Q.?

"I have no idea. People who boast about their I.Q. are losers."

<http://www.nytimes.com/2004/12/12/magazine/12QUESTIONS.html>

